# Planning a new build... Advice?



## dstaiti (Aug 27, 2007)

All,

I'm going to build a second gaming rig... my first was done in no small part to advice I got on this board... Thanks!  I want to spend between $1800-$2500.  Can anybody recommend a couple of solid potential builds?  I have an 8800GTX card in my first computer, and I want that in my second...


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2007)

Assuming those are U.S. dollars, might as well go with an Ultra!  

QX6800 (or whatever the best one there is out right now)
DFI x38
Nvidia 8800 Ultra (mabye x2?)
PC Power & Cooling 1200watt psu
DDR3 of your choice...


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 27, 2007)

c2q 2.4 q6600 




asus p5k premium




crucial tracer pc6400 




lian li pc-60b plusII silver 




bfg 8800gtx overclocked 




ocz gamexstream 700w 




2x seagate 250gb sata hdd 




liteon sata dvd burner 



Click the pictures for a newegg link

$1,636.91 total 
$1,664.83 shipped to me


----------

